# Hulk Hogan



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

Once considered by many to be a leading figure, is his time over, or does the "Hulkster" still have a roll to play in Sports Entertainment and as a roll model?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

Personally, I can't stand him.  Ego and all.  Always was a Flair/Horseman mark.


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

I always liked watching Saturday night wrestling.  Even better when the Hulkster was on.  Fun to watch, just turn the volume down so I didn't have to listen to him.

I haven't watched wrestling in years, is he still in the ring? 

I thought old wrestlers went into politics!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

Last I heard, he was trying to start his own group, as none of the existing fed want to let him in.  That whole "must win all the time" bit, and the ego.  Theres been several stories on 1wrestling.com, but I get tired of weeding thru the 20-30 pop up ads -PER- page they spit at ya to dig much.


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

I really thought by now he would have retired.  It was along time ago that I watched Portland Wrestling.   He was always a big draw.  People loved to watch him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

He never seemed to get the idea that for someone of his level, it was time to pass the torch, and move on.  Like so many others, he held on too long, and damaged his legacy.

Maybe sometime, he'll return in a more appropriate role, and again be the hero he was.

For now, no one really cares...and thats sad, because love him or not, he did do good for the industry.


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

True Statement.   He would make a good figure head for the wrestling community.  Maybe come back as a promoter?

I must be bored talking about Hogan at this hour.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2002)

Personally, I don't watch rasslin'.  However, since everybody is jabberin' about Hogan, I thought I'd throw this out:  I went to the same high school as Hogan.  Albeit, close to 30 years apart.  The school is a hell hole, by the way.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

He wants to promote, but he's run into problems.

most of the guys who'll work with him are either his cronies, or the "problem" guys that no one wants.  Add the economic issues, and such, and he's not doing too well at this point.

I know what ya mean.


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm not much of an expert on pro wrestling whats left?  Trainer, ref, or govener of some poor unsuspecting state.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

President.  Hey, 1 actor already made it in.....:rofl:


----------



## DWright (Jan 7, 2002)

I said "state"  not all of them.  That is a pretty scary thought.
However,  gotta win all the time attitude might not be to bad right now.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *True Statement.   He would make a good figure head for the wrestling community.  Maybe come back as a promoter? *



Or a governor.

I saw him walking by in an airport once.


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 17, 2002)

Terry needs to retire... He could always go back to posing with the girls of OUI magazine... 

What ever happened to the true greats, Wahoo McDaniel, the Garvins, the Great Kabuki, Kamala, the Missing Link... all of those guys.:samurai:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2002)

Kabuki I believe retired a while back.
Wahoo works in the office (I think) for the WWF
Terry Garvin was a corporate piliot in Florida last I heard.

No clue on Missing Link, Kamala or Ron Garvin.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 14, 2002)

well im a big hogan fan from back when he made it big in the wwf as far as the new hollywood hogan act and the whole bad plubicity about him came from WCW which was doomed from the begining... from an interview he gave he seems to be wanting to do a turn around like he did the last days of wcw where he goes back to being a babyface and the passing the tourch to someone else... and of course the man is loaded hes only still there cause he loves doing it lol... as far as kamala i know he is still wrestling he was in the gimick battle royal last year at wrestlemania and i think he is doing the small time independant stuff like king kong bundy is... dont know about the other guys


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

Hogan said in a recent interview he wants to be known as the 'Babe Ruth" of wrestling.

Personally, I hope he quits before he completely destroys his legacy.

Link to the article is somewhere on that pop-up ad hell, known as 1wrestling.com.  (expect like 20+ popups per page, man they suck.)


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

Not to sound like too much of an ***, but the use of the word
"Hero" is a bit strong.   I have no idea who said this, but it was
said ... "A hero is someone who knows full well that death
is a certainty in order to  help someone,  yet still helps"

I concurr with that statement.  I like Hulk, he's a fantastic
entertainer .. definitely "The Babe Ruth Of Wrestling", and
a pioneer in his field.  He's even used his fame and raised
hellatious amounts of money for philanthropic ventures.  He's
a great man, and great wrestler.  Just not a hero.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

Survey says: The NWO rules, they've taken over !


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

Hogan never had any wrestling moves except the leg drop. BUT he had carisma He could always get a crowd going for some reason. ME I never lked his act.
4 Hoursemen, and ECW wrestling.  Flair put on some of the best shows ever I can remember some of his matches going well over an hour That was endurence.
 Hogan should have retired many years ago, he is liveing off past glory 
Shadow


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

hogan looked good for his age what is he 50 now?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2002)

Flair and the Horsemen... now those were experts. 

Man, I miss the 80's NWA.


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah how old is Hogan now? he must be getting on a bit


----------



## Seig (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not much of a wrestling fan, never watch it.  Here's my experience with Terry "Hogan".  He is a darned nice man.  Several years ago, I was working the Ren Fest in Largo, FL.  I was working a beer cart.  Terry was there with his two small children, walking them around.  Directly across from my cart was the ring the bell with a hammer contraption.  As he walked by us, the wisp of a girl working the thing goaded "Hulk" into doing it.  With all the racket she was making, he couldn't say no, she drew a huge crowd.  While he wasn't looking, she tightened it all the way down.  The next thing you know, he punds the thing and gets it no higher than something like fish wife.  He hits it four or five times with no better luck.  Finally as he has his back turned to ham it to the crowd, she loosens the thing all the way up, walks over to him, takes the hammer away and pushes him out of the way.  She then very loudly calls him a wuss.  She swung the hammer with one hand and rang the bell, she switched and did it left handed, again ringing the bell.  You should have seen the look on his face!:rofl: He handled it with style.  He looked at her and said "Little Lady, I have been well and truly had!"  He picked her up, kissed her on the cheek, hugged her and tipped her 20 bucks.  As he was walking away, I heard his daughter say, "Daddy, that lady is stronger than you are!"


----------



## Pyrael (May 15, 2002)

all i want to say is that he should shave his head cuz that mullet thing is not going to well


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm sure if someone told him about it, he would at least mullet over.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'm not much of a wrestling fan, never watch it.  Here's my experience with Terry "Hogan".  He is a darned nice man...He looked at her and said "Little Lady, I have been well and truly had!"  He picked her up, kissed her on the cheek, hugged her and tipped her 20 bucks.  As he was walking away, I heard his daughter say, "Daddy, that lady is stronger than you are!" *



Thanks for the story.  That was cool.  I go to at least one renaissance festival in Texas every year.  They are the best.

I didn't realize it until years later because I never watch 'rasslin either, but he was in RockyIII and he is twice the size of Stallone!

Amazing.  By the way, IMDB.com says
Birth name
Terry Gene Bollea 
Date of birth (location)
11 August 1953,
Augusta, Georgia, USA 

so he is 49 this year.


----------



## Eraser (Jun 11, 2002)

Cdhall.....

The movie you are thinking about with Hogan and Stallone isn't a Rocky one.. that was Dolph Lungdren!!(my personal fave Rocky of all)
Hogan and Stallone co-starred in the movie, Over the top...  its a movie about arm-wrestling...(go figure)



As for Hogan's fate in the new WWE... he should hang it up... he's not as popular as he once was.. now don't get me wrong..when I was a kid.. he ruled...  I remember going to events and feeling the floor shake when he made his entrance to the ring..  THat was crowd appeal..   He's  just gotta realize that his reign is over.. and now its the ROCK's turn.

Nuff said...:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2002)

Nope, The Huckster was in Rocky 3.  At the very beginning, he was "ThunderLips".  Its been a while, but I believe it was an exhibition match between the 2 'champs'.

Was one of the few times I cheered for him.


----------



## Eraser (Jun 12, 2002)

Howdy..



Is Rocky 3 not the one with the Russian guy.. played by Dolph Lundgren???????  if so... i will have to re-rent it to spot the Hulkster...  if not.. then it's Rocky 4 that im confusing it with... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eraser (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok...

I will admit defeat......  yes Hulkster was in Rocky 3 just like you said.. i looked it up on the good ol IMDB.. and im was confusing it with Rocky 4.. (gasp.. how could i make such and error!!!) 

 



Forgive me??????????


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 22, 2002)

Kinda like Jaws and Jason Movies..hehe


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 11, 2002)

Hulk just kinda sucks now. There just using him to make the younger guys look better. For example the Rock won against him which made him popular then ever. Brock lesnar has a string of just throwing him around. And Kurt Angle, who rules!, made him tap out for the first time in 12 years or suming which is another thing to add to the Gold medals etc....I also think the Undertaker should retire! he was much better as the deadman!


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Hogan is still a huge name.
But his day's as a wrestler should have ended long ago.
:redeme: 

He should be a manager like heenan
Or Jimmy hart
And leave the wrestling
To those who can move in more than 2 speeds
Slow & Jaw to the fans
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Personally, I can't stand him. Ego and all. Always was a Flair/Horseman mark.


 
You and me both. 

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Hogan never did know a wrist watch from a wrist lock. While he contributed a lot to the commercialization of pro 'rasslin'...I'm not entirely sure I like that.


----------



## Knives (Oct 21, 2009)

He was in the news today actually CLICK


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2009)

I think it's time for Hulk just to be a spokes person also, come out and do the talking now and then, jabber away to give some air time and lip to someone, smack someone now and then for show and tell, then fade back until needed again.

I was always a Sting fan from the WCW days and his scorpian lime green pants and blonde spiked hair and scorpian splash, those where my days, sting was the man in my book along with the dragon steamboat.  Flair was cool, the horsemen ruled.

Yes, me and my wife are wrestling fans also.


----------

